# Famous Landmarks of Latin America



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome! New thread for our images and videos of the famous landmarks of Latin America, both old and new, from must-see museums to modern skyscrapers.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Salvo Palace - Montevideo, Uruguay*



Palacio Salvo (English: Salvo Palace) is a building in Montevideo, Uruguay, located at the intersection of 18 de Julio Avenue and Plaza Independencia. It was designed by the architect Mario Palanti, an Italian immigrant living in Buenos Aires, who used a similar design for his Palacio Barolo in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Finished in 1928, Palacio Salvo stands 100 m (330 ft) high with the antenna included. The site was bought by the Salvo brothers for 650,000 Uruguayan pesos. It was built on the site where the Confiteria La Giralda was once located, a place renowned for being where Gerardo Matos Rodríguez wrote his tango La Cumparsita in 1917. The original specifications, describing the details of the construction, describe a lighthouse at the top of the building, which was replaced by a set of antennas. The specifications stated “on the top part of the tower a lighthouse will be placed made by Salmoiraghi of Italy, with a parabolic mirror of 920 mm (36 in), reaching approximately 100 km (62 mi), and a rotating 100 amp lamp.” The building was originally intended to be a hotel, but this plan didn't work out, and it has since been occupied by a mixture of offices and private residences. The building has a height of 95 m (312 ft). While the set of antennas was at its top, its total height was 100 m (330 ft). The antennas were permanently removed in November 2012.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Pink House & May Square - Buenos Aires, Argentina*





*PLAZA DE MAYO / MAY SQUARE*

The May Squarre (“Plaza de Mayo”) is one of the most important historical places of Argentina. The biggest social movements and events start or finish in this square. The May Square, of about almost 500 years old, changed several times its design. It was built in 1580, year of the Second Foundation of Buenos Aires, following the classic spanish urbanization: a central square with the government buildings around and the town church (now known ad Metropolitan Cathedral of Buenos Aires). In front of the May Square is the famous presidential palace Casa Rosada (Pink House), and the Cabildo (Town Hall) of the city. At the ending of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, 3 major avenues which finish in the May Square were built: the Diagonal Norte, the Diagonal Sur, and the Avenida de Mayo (May Avenue).


*CASA ROSADA / PINK HOUSE*

In front of the May Square is the Casa Rosada (Pink House), the palace of the Government House of the president of Argentina. Hundreds of years ago, there was in its place the fortress of the city, who in its base were built 2 identic buildings who were united later by Francesco Tamburini with an exotic triumphal arch. Its interiors are part of an astounding palace, worth of the economic power of the country in the lastest years of the 19th Century. The access to the Casa Rosada is allowed only in the saturdays and sundays (which I strongly recommend), and also the Museo del Bicentenario, a new museum of the History of Argentina who was built just in front, where once was the Aduana Taylor.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*National Flag Memorial - Rosario, Argentina*





In order to commemorate the first time that the Argentine Flag was raised, an epic complex of monuments were built in the city of Rosario. Its architecture actually shares a lot of details with the architecture of Albert Speer (the architect of Adolf Hitler) and the buildings of Mussolini’s Italy. The complex consists in 4 areas: the Tower of the monument, the Civic Courtyard, the Triumphal Propylaeum and the bridge who connects it to the Cathedral and the Palace of the Lions.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Café Tortoni - Buenos Aires, Argentina*




An important part of the soul of Buenos Aires lies within the european inheritance of its cafés and bars. Since the beginning of the 20th century, the bars were the core of the business, family and friends meetings, as well as the main place of the Buenos Aires seduction. Like the Starbucks phenomenon but in a more local level, the cafés in the city flourished in all of the neighborhoods. So at the middle of the Microcentro, with more than 100 years old, the Café Tortoni was built, probably inspired by the parisian bar who had the same name. It is part of the collection of “bares notables”, a wide series of bars who were trademarks in their neighborhoods, where the waiters knew their customers more than a psychoanalyst, and where most of the biggest public personalities went. In the case of the Tortoni, I wouldn’t be mistaken if I’d say that all of the important personalities throughout the history of Argentina went there to have a coffee. Also, some other big figures such as Albert Einstein and Henry Kissinger. Definitely a must-go for all the tourists who come to Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cabildo de Buenos Aires*







The Cabildo of Buenos Aires was the experimentation building of the argentine architecture. It was the heart of many of the most relevant social changes of the region and Argentina as a new nation. The current building is the result of the evolution of the vision of the country. It originally was twice as big and it was subsequently mistreated because of its condition as a symbol of the old Spanish Empire. Therebefore, the architecture of the tower changed several times, from french Beaux Arts to italian academicism. Finally, the building survived and its tower was rebuilt on the 1910s era, when the country revalued the diplomatic relations with Spain and the Catholic Church, just 100 years after the May Revolution who took place in this particular building.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

--->>>


----------

